
A Painless Guide to CRC Error Detections Algorithms (1993) - Tomte
http://www.zlib.net/crc_v3.txt
======
mrcactu5
surprise surprise! an application of the theory of finite fields! as a high-
level programmer (e.g. web development) I don't think to hard about the coding
theory that goes into me sending a simple e-mail or a text. Or a tweet.
Certainly there is so much going on!

------
userbinator
Very lucid writing style. I remember coming across a similar article for Reed-
Solomon, but can't find it at the moment.

